# HCL laptop + Linux - Compatibility



## dreams (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi all..

I have purchased a HCL laptop model no. HCL Notebook P28-P2802.

I have installed Windows XP successfully. I tried installing Enterprise Linux. All went smooth.

But after the initial booting, i am not able to view the desktop or login screen. When this stage comes, the laptop screen flickers..horizontal and vertical lines appear simultaneously..I tried restarting the machine and all sorts of things but the flickering occurs in the same stage.

Even we addedd the screen mode 800x600 in x11..still same.

Then I tried installing Redhat 9. The installation window shows in 2 halves. The text startes in the right hand side and the remaining text shows in the left hand side..after hectic reading, i tried more, but the installation told that it doesnt support the drivers in my Laptop.

What should I do now??

This is the link to know the specs of my laptop.
*www.hclleaptops.in/products/product_detail.aspx?ID=42


----------



## Pat (Jul 31, 2008)

Redhat 9 is way too old and probably not supported anymore. I recommend you to try Mint or Ubuntu


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

You can use Live CDs of those distros to see how well your hardware is upported.
Mint would be fine.


----------



## Flake (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with _Pat_ and_ rahimveron_. RedHat 9 is an obsolete distro, not supported by RedHat Team. You will face a lot of Hardware/Software problems.
I would suggest you to try LiveCDs of as many distros as you can and decide yourself. Ubuntu, Mint, Fedora and OpenSuse are good choices. Check out _distrowatch.com_ too.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^ ya, try ubuntu and OpenSuse


----------



## nach (Jul 31, 2008)

if u want red hat based either use Fedora ,RHEL5 or CentOS 5.
and Install in text mode.


----------



## dreams (Aug 1, 2008)

thnx for the advice all..will try to install Fedora and c wat happens...wil let u knw if i succeeded or not.thnx again


----------



## Flake (Aug 1, 2008)

Good Luck ! Make sure to install latest version, Fedora 9 only.


----------



## dreams (Aug 2, 2008)

Tried Fedora 5, it said, no hard drives found and to click ok to select manually the drivers..clicked ok, selected the harddrive shown, then gave a error no drivers found, clicked ok, install exited.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 2, 2008)

Why are you using distros that are ages old? Try windows 98 with SATA drive and see the result. Use distros that suppotr SATA.


----------



## Flake (Aug 2, 2008)

As I suggested earlier, try latest version of Fedora, 9. Fedora Team doesn't support version 5 now and they even stopped supporting version 7. You will have a lot of hardware/software problems in Fedora 5. Go for latest only.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 2, 2008)

Instead of Fedora, if you are looking for Enterprise Linux like stability, install CentOS. Its basically built from the same source packages as enterprise linux, only, they have been edited to remove any propiatary artwork and/or branding by Red Hat.

Offtopic: I heard of this Enterprise Linux derivative called Scientific Linux, developed and maintained by CERN Labs and Fermi Labs. Its supposed to posess ability to handle nearly every experiment being carried out at CERN. Any idea if there exists a nerdy geek here who uses it ? I want to give it a whirl. Its got code names like Boron, Beryllium, Feynman, etc. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_Linux I saw a new release a week or two back on Distro Watch. Any one intrested ? .


----------



## dreams (Aug 4, 2008)

I am trying to find fedora 9..as of now i don't have it. are you people sure fedora 9 can b installed in my lappy??


----------



## Flake (Aug 4, 2008)

I have just checked your Lappy's specs. Fedora 9 will definitely work pretty fine on your machine.


----------



## dreams (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ thnx m8..trying hard to get fedora 9..if any1 can pls help me out in finding it???


----------



## Flake (Aug 5, 2008)

Download it from* here*. 
Fedora-KDE-Live has K Desktop and Fedora-Live has Gnome. Both LiveCDs have install option.
This is a link of Fedora DVD/CDs.


----------



## dreams (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ thnkx m8..but I have ordered fedora 9 from Siddharth..the official free dvd supplier. once I get the dvd's will install and post the results here.

thnx all who helped me.


----------

